# How Can I Get Big and Lose Fat at the Same Time?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How Can I Get Big and Lose Fat at the Same Time? Answerccasions When the Body Gains Muscle and Loses Fat Simultaneously At Peak EfficiencyFirst and foremost, the body is inefficient at performing both activities at the same time. The only times when both happen at peak efficiency is when the person is just a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

